# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  شكر ونتائج مسابقة حسنية ..... تفضلوا

## ward roza <3

السلام عليكم 

طبعا الكل كان مشارك في المسابقة وطبعا احط سؤال ارجع اشوفكم مجاوبين 



واول وحدة شاركت واي هي شذى الزهراء :

اول ماحطيت ماكان فيها مشارك بعدين صارت تابع وياي فأشكرها على المتابعة


وبعدين ثاني  وحدة مكسورة خاطر :

كنت بعد مااشوف من شذى قلت يمكن تفاعل قالت لي حطي السؤال حطيته 

وبعدين ثالث واحد الاخ الصقر الاسود

كان متواجد في نفس الصفح كنت احط السؤال يجاوب مشكور

وبعدين الرابعه عنيدة الغالية :bigsmile:  :

شاركت وياي  واحسها كانت تبغى تتقدم شوي واحين صارت 9 نقاط وماانسى ان في السؤال الاخير كانت هي الثانية


وبعدين جت انووون :amuse: :

ردت بس ماشاركت :TTTT: :

وبعدين جت الغالية عفاف :


وشاركت وياي وماانسى في السؤال الاخير كانت هي الاولى 

وبعدين جى ابو طارق :

شارك وياي مشكور ابو طارق

وبعدين جت نهووضة :


شاركت وياي واشكرها لمشاركتها 

فشكرا لكم جميعا 


والنتائج في الرد الثاني

----------


## ليلاس

الله يعطي الجمييع العافية ..

تسلمي خيتي ع الطرح ..

لا خلا ولا عدم ..

أتمنى يكون جزء ثاني للمسابقة و أكون إن شاء الله معاك من المتواصلين ..

----------


## ward roza <3

ان شاء الله غناتي بس اجمع الاسئلة وان شاء الله يكون في جزء ثاني بس مو الحين بعد ماارجع من المدينة

----------

